# Red Hen In Nj For Adoption Soon



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

*Red Hen In NJ For Adoption!!!*

Hi Everyone,

I recently rescued a young red hen. Very beautiful! She was found WALKING back home. When I received her, the primary flights on one wing were cut! So she could not make it home. I contacted the owner and he told me I could keep or re-home her.

No Re-homing fee. Just pay for shipping and proof of a good home.

Very nice, handles great. Family history is unknown. The owner took on the pigeons his father kept for 60 odd years and the family is about 70 years old is all the information he gave me. 

This bird WILL grow her flights back! She must be put under lockdown to whoever adopts her. I reserve the right for her to be shipped back to ME if you no longer wish to keep her.

Thanks!!

Luis


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks!!

Luis


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

She is a beauty. Thanks so much for rescuing her. With those cut flights I suspect someone got ahold of her and was using her for dog training or some other nefarious purpose (I'm the suspicious kind). I'm so glad you will find her a good home.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

She (he??) is a beauty, Luis!!

I sure hope you find a good home SOON!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi &
Squeaks


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Squeeks,

Haha Thats what I've been thinking. May be a cock bird too huh? I put her with a cock today and so far the signs are pretty good that its a hen, but I'll keep everyone posted.

Luis


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Only reason I mentioned a possible male, was her picture. She has a lot of the irridescent neck feathers like Squeaks does. I have "heard" that this _may_ be one indication of a male...

Of course, when and if she lays an egg...well, we'll have our answer for sure!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

this girl is ready to start pending adoption!!!


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*re hen*

I may be interested in her. What is her current status.


joe


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Joe,

She Is Doing Good Now. Eating And Drinking Very Well. She May Have A Little More Weight To Gain But Otherwise She Is In Perfect Shape. I Wanted To Keep Her A While To See If She Would Break Out With Anything, But She Is A Strong Girl. The Only Thing Left Is For Her Flights To Grow Back, Other Than That She Is Good. All You Would Have To Do Is Pay Shipping Costs.

Thanks!!

Luis

P.s. Much More Beautiful In Person!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

She is a beauty! Looks like she'd be a strong one too. I love the way her color blends into the door so nicely.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Flitsnowzoom,

Yea she is a champ! I'm sure she would have won the race she went to if someone didn't cut her flights!!! OOOO that makes me madd!!! LMAO about the color thing. I can't believe my photography is good even when I use a WebCam! LMAO Luis


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

This hen has recovered nicely. I have found a suitable home for her. She is now even flying around the loft with the new flights growing in. Very Stron hen!

Thanks to everyone who have shown an interest in her.


----------

